# Choose career path



## dryhammer (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello, I have a Computer Science degree and I want to choose a field in IT. I don't want to start a postgraduate degree, instead I want focus on something more practical. I don't like programming, web design, databases, networks, administration, image/sound processing(its a lot I know). I have thought about design programs like autocad, maya, 3ds max. Do I need to have studied arts for this? Which other fields should I look at?


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello dryhammer.

It sounds like your interested in 3D Modeling. This is great for structures, home design, game development, and more. You'll definitely need to get some experience with some of those programs you mentioned, as that field is a fun yet tough one.

I've heard 3D Modelers are becoming higher in demand lately, so it's not a bad time to jump in. You might be interested in checking these links out:

Here.
Here.
Here.


----------



## dryhammer (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Ninjaboi for your reply. I seriously think of getting into this field. Its creative and gives you the ability to implement your imagination. I dont know anything about design and drawing so maybe this is my weak point that I am afraid of. I will buy a book about art and design and learn something. Probably start with Autocad as the basic and then go to autocad 3D 3ds Max and Maya. Have you worked with these programs? Whats your occupation? Any other advice would be useful.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

I haven't worked with AutoCad or 3D Max, but I've worked with Maya, Google SketchUp, and Blender. I prefer SketchUp for the uses I need it for. I'd recommend SketchUp, since it has both a free version and a paid version. They are both wonderful, and the tutorials for them teach you from beginner to intermediate levels. I don't say advanced levels only due to that requiring time and effort to develop your own blend/style that your able to do with ease.

To download SketchUp, go here.

In-depth video tutorials are here.

You can choose any other software to make models and animations, whatever seems to fit your situation. You require different programs for different goals. Examples are game modeling, home modeling, structure modeling, etc. It can also be factored into where you might try to get a job, as they usually use only one or two programs that they expect you to use.

It sounds like you have a clear passion for this line of work, I do hope you pursue it. Nothing is better than doing what you love every day...and getting paid to do it!


----------



## dryhammer (Jan 31, 2007)

I found an authorised Autocad center here, so I will start with Autocad certification just to learn the basics. I hope not to be disappointed with the difficulties.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice, hope you learn a lot from the training center!


----------



## jassmine12 (Mar 14, 2011)

It is a good field to choose..


----------

